# New Tasmanian barley



## Burt de Ernie (5/2/14)

I thought this was interesting.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-02-02/barley-find-paves-way-for-new-brews/5233130


----------



## brewtas (5/2/14)

Sounds good! I wonder where the field is? h34r:


----------



## Mardoo (5/2/14)

Hey Not for Horses, you involved in this at all?


----------



## Not For Horses (5/2/14)

No comment...


----------



## mikk (6/2/14)

Good stuff. Imagine how awesome it'd be to have an aussie pale malt on par with (but different to) Maris Otter/Golden Promise etc.

Still, with our limited market I imagine they really aim to develop something that the big brewers will want to buy lots of- interesting how they seem to be targeting the international market. Seems they know that all the big aussie brewers only churn out swill.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/2/14)

There will be two heads on each grain? :lol:

I assume higher beta glucens and all that jazz?


----------



## Not For Horses (6/2/14)

Guess it gives new meaning to two row...


----------



## dibby33 (6/2/14)

need to get some of it, unmalted ;-)


----------

